# Finding shows



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd like to attend a few boers shows and learn how everything works, but I haven't been able to find any within a 5-6 hours of here. 
I searched the abga and other sites but haven't come up with much. The Houston livestock show was in February/March. And there are a few in north Texas this fall. But not much here. Even if they were just small shows at fairs, just to get an idea.
Is there a good way to find out when shows are going on and were they are?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would look at local fair schedules.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks. I'll see if there are any coming up. 
Ours was only a couple of weeks ago. But I didn't even think about it until it was too late.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

I sometimes look on facebook. There might be an account (ex. For me= georgia junior livestock) for where you live. Just type in google like ex. 'Goergia junior livestock facebook account' but it would be where you live lol. Hope that kinda helps!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

That's a good idea too. I guess its time to make a Facebook. I'm probably the only person my age who doesn't have one, even my mom does.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't even think you have to have one to look at others haha just try looking and you might find something


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Does your area have a Boer goat association? For the WA/OR (CA and ID too maybe?) there is the Cascade Boer Goat Association... all of the shows in our area are listed there. This is what ours' looks like: http://www.cascadebga.org/events.html


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I looked for a east texas assoc. today at lunch and found one. There info wasn't too updated but I did email them. Finger crossed 
Does the abga list shows too. I couldn't find much on their site.
I'm searching Facebook now!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree about fair shows. I know most of KY the fairs are 'open breeding shows' and a lot of the big breeders come to these shows. 
Our state agriculture dept. also hosts some shows, and a lot of pro type families bring their kids to show the animals at these shows as well.
One of the county fairs we'll attend in a couple of weeks usually has 3-4 big breeder type's that come, and some of them had goats that finished 2nd/3rd at the ABGA nationals. Yeah, we feel we're in good company, haha, although my kids don't have goats that could even come close to their goats


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm keeping a look out for fairs nearby. Most of them are over, but I found an abga show in September that I really want to go to. It's in a town I love and the shopping is great so it should be fun


----------

